# Advice for cabrio please =)



## mk4glimia (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi people! So I just sold my MK4 GLI and bought a 1999 MK4 Cabrio and I am wondering whats the best oil and filter for my new child  obviously the M301 filter is no longer necessary so what should i do now?! thanks guys!


----------

